# YS624 Service Manual



## Mikeyp

New to this forum, 

Appreciate up front all the help, don't know that much about working on SB's. Yamaha wants $92 for a service manual, anyone know of where I can download a copy? 

Problem: 
Can change gears and direction if I clamp a set of vise grips on the outer arm, not sure which gear I'm really in when doing this. 
Can Not change gears using the control levers. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## YSHSfan

Search through the following forums thread....
You'll find the manuals there on PDF forms to download, be patient and search through they are there....

Yamaha Snowblower Fan Club - Service Manual


----------



## stromr

*Welcome Aboard!*

:white^_^arial^_^0^_

It's not uncommon for service manuals to be rather expensive. Back in the day there were times when some dealers of motorcycles and small engine equipment like lawn mowers and snowblowers wouldn't even sell them to you! But now with the internet you can usually find them.


----------



## YSHSfan

If you go into the yamaha forum site thread previously posted, look for this (I took a screen shot) at the very bottom are the manuals...


----------



## wgmJohn

*Anyone have a service model for a YS 240 TB*

I have a old snow blower model # YS 240 TB and it will not go forward. I want to know how to get a service model so I can trouble shoot the problem. Thank you, John Orbeck at [email protected] Thank you


----------



## Kunee

Mikeyp said:


> New to this forum,
> 
> Appreciate up front all the help, don't know that much about working on SB's. Yamaha wants $92 for a service manual, anyone know of where I can download a copy?
> 
> Problem:
> Can change gears and direction if I clamp a set of vise grips on the outer arm, not sure which gear I'm really in when doing this.
> Can Not change gears using the control levers.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Did you end up getting a free PDF... If so would you mind forwarding a copy to me [email protected] and thank you


----------



## Kunee

Mikeyp said:


> New to this forum,
> 
> Appreciate up front all the help, don't know that much about working on SB's. Yamaha wants $92 for a service manual, anyone know of where I can download a copy?
> 
> Problem:
> Can change gears and direction if I clamp a set of vise grips on the outer arm, not sure which gear I'm really in when doing this.
> Can Not change gears using the control levers.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Did you ever get a free PDF manual for the YS 624T... If so could you fire me a copy they took down the site or I am an idiot. [email protected] in advance


----------



## Grunt

Kunee said:


> Did you ever get a free PDF manual for the YS 624T.


 
Welcome to SBF Kunee. This is not a PDF, but it is the complete manual for the 624 model. Compliments of Coby7, a prior member.


YT624EJ Service Manual by Coby007 | Photobucket


----------



## RC20

Somehow the post got in the wrong spot so have cleared out the comment 



A service manual is not going to do any trouble shooting for you.


You have to know how it works and what to look for where its wrong.


In this case you have to open up the bottom and follow the linkages and see what is not moving what. 



Year of machine? Some are rubber drive and some are hydrostatic (not sure when they changed to the rubber wheel drive but by 98 for sure). Seemed like it had been that for a few years at least. 



Pictures of the drive area would be needed, its not something that a written description lends itself to. 



.


----------



## Coby7

Photobucket screwed my stuff. 

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/mq7qoye8g1u90s1/AADIS0tdxxBGKevjidXaeUBZa?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/qbjdwa8ufukamg3/AAAuUyFp-hqhrkvJA96YMD22a?dl=0


----------



## Rick70

Hi Coby,

Seems like the service manual shots are not on dropbox anymore. Did you have it posted somewhere else?

Thanks!


----------



## Coby7

Copy protected, I was asked to remove. PM me with email.


----------



## Cabincat

Post #7 was quite helpful









Want shop manual for YS-624T


Hi, I'm new here. I aquired this blower a few years ago after my brother inlaw passed. It is in excellent shape. I just had to replace the drive belt yesterday. I know about the auger drive fluid, but what about the transmission? Where do you access it. Its' got to have gear oil, right? , All I...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------

